# 2013 Shoot Schedules for Bass and Bucks, Wabash, IN



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Up for the morning...


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

do you have to be a member to shoot the AWO? I cant believe that I have Tony Maddix talked into shooting the MBR line tonlght.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

J Name said:


> do you have to be a member to shoot the AWO? I cant believe that I have Tony Maddix talked into shooting the MBR line tonlght.


Joe, just buy Tony another Pepsi. :wink:
Josh is checking on your question with the AWO.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

J Name said:


> do you have to be a member to shoot the AWO? I cant believe that I have Tony Maddix talked into shooting the MBR line tonlght.


Joe, word from AWO is, "this year there is no membership fee. Working at growing the league first."


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

"Clear? Time to score, and pull arrows."


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

We had a great time last night. Tony bought me and Matt pepsi. After the beaten Tony took last night I heard that he is ordering a new bow, that is priceless.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

Does the AWO have a website?


----------



## bowtechog70 (Sep 14, 2005)

no website that I know of yet joe. Any questions contact BOB BAIRD. If your on facebook bob posts info on the ouabache archers page also. You can also contact me if I dont know the answer I will get it for you.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Joe, i don't have a website yet. i have it on facebook page- Archery World Organization. if you have any questions feel free to call or text me. my number is 260-242-9086
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

We all had a great time last night. Hope you guys can fit a couple more of these in.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Tater1985 said:


> We all had a great time last night. Hope you guys can fit a couple more of these in.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Glad we could accommodate all the shooters. We enjoyed hearing all of the camaraderie on the range. We also look forward to hosting more events for all to enjoy.

Thank-you Joe Baird for your information as well. Feel free to share any and all information to continue to promote archery.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Lots of shooting on our indoor range past several days...


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853

www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

March 15-17 ASA Indiana State Qualifier (Indoors) *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry

March 22-24 IBO Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge 3rd leg *must call for shoot time*
30 Rinehart Targets
$30 Entry

April 13-14 A.W.O. 3D Archery Shoot Leg 1
30 McKenzie Targets
$60 Entry per two man team

May 4-5 ASA Indiana State Qualifier *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry

May 11 Kicking Bear Adventure Day more info at www.kickingbear.org

May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry

June 8 Shoot For a Cause
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853

www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

March 15-17 ASA Indiana State Qualifier (Indoors) *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry
$10 stays in pot for pay-out.

March 22-24 IBO Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge 3rd leg *must call for shoot time*
30 Rinehart Targets
$30 Entry


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Im pumped for the ASA shoot coming up. Not to many shops have a full range of Rineharts and mckenzies


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

nickel shooter5 said:


> Im pumped for the ASA shoot coming up. Not to many shops have a full range of Rineharts and mckenzies


We enjoy having so many shooters travel in to shoot. Lots of work setting up from one week to the next...but top shelf customer service is what we strive for.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853

www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]


February 23rd Indoor 3D Money Shoot 5:30PM Start *must call ahead*
IBO Rules (30 Rinehart Targets)
$15 Entry for Adults ($5 to pot, stays in your class)
$5 Entry for Youth (No prizes)

March 15-17 ASA Indiana State Qualifier (Indoors) *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry

March 22-24 IBO Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge 3rd leg *must call for shoot time*
30 Rinehart Targets
$30 Entry

April 13-14 A.W.O. 3D Archery Shoot Leg 1
30 McKenzie Targets
$60 Entry per two man team

May 4-5 ASA Indiana State Qualifier *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry

May 11 Kicking Bear Adventure Day more info at www.kickingbear.org

May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry

June 8 Shoot For a Cause
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

do we have to be a member to shoot the asa qualifier?


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

J Name said:


> do we have to be a member to shoot the asa qualifier?


Joe, to shoot for the qualifier, you do not have to be a member. To shoot State or Nationals you do have to be an ASA member...
Good question, Joe. Thank-you, fish


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

what arrow speed am i allowed for hunter class and what yardage and what are the limatations on bow novice class?


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

J Name said:


> what arrow speed am i allowed for hunter class and what yardage and what are the limatations on bow novice class?


Joe, your questions can best be answered by contacting Josh or link below. I only list schedules and articles for sale on AT. Thank-you, fish
http://www.asaarchery.com/ip2/index.php/asa-proam-tour/rules


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

If you have need to contact us today, please phone the number below in our signature line; as "fish" will be gone for the day.
Thank-you, fish


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853

www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

March 15-17 ASA Indiana State Qualifier (Indoors) *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry

March 22-24 IBO Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge 3rd leg *must call for shoot time*
30 Rinehart Targets
$30 Entry

April 13-14 A.W.O. 3D Archery Shoot Leg 1
30 McKenzie Targets
$60 Entry per two man team

May 4-5 ASA Indiana State Qualifier *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry

May 11 Kicking Bear Adventure Day more info at www.kickingbear.org

May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry

June 8 Shoot For a Cause
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

where is the asa state championship shoot at this year and when?


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Its at bass and bucks July 20-21


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

i did not look down the sceduale enough duh.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'll be calling tomorrow for a Saturday afternoon shoot time. I hope I get my other bow slowed down enough otherwise I'll have to shoot in the unlimited class with my main 3D bow


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Shooting Fri. night at 7:00


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Good luck Doug


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

You to Ray. Got the hunting bow set up for this one.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm thinking about breaking out my hunting arrows again so I can get under the 299fps rule


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

rdraper_3 said:


> I'm thinking about breaking out my hunting arrows again so I can get under the 299fps rule


Sorry, I have not been reading the rule book. I should start...but I am not allowed to ever shoot, so I have not. Good luck to you all.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

the 290 rule does not apply to all classes.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Joe, there is an "OUTLAW Class".


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

working on PM's...


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm all signed up and I'll have to shoot the Outlaw class


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Ready to shoot some foam Fri night


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

rdraper_3 said:


> I'm all signed up and I'll have to shoot the Outlaw class


slow down that Athens...LOL


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Great set up last night. I like the ASA format. Had a blast shooting. Great job by josh and his crew and The ASA reps. If you haven't shot it I would give it a shot and you will like it.
Thanks Again
Bob Baird


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

baird794 said:


> Great set up last night. I like the ASA format. Had a blast shooting. Great job by josh and his crew and The ASA reps. If you haven't shot it I would give it a shot and you will like it.
> Thanks Again
> Bob Baird


x2 on that


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Are there many "traditional" shooters at these shoots?


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

baird794 said:


> Great set up last night. I like the ASA format. Had a blast shooting. Great job by josh and his crew and The ASA reps. If you haven't shot it I would give it a shot and you will like it.
> Thanks Again
> Bob Baird


YER SIR.... It was a good time and a great place to shoot


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Glad you got to see me again ABE. LOL . how did you shoot?


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

hdrat said:


> Glad you got to see me again ABE. LOL . how did you shoot?


Not worth a darn . Sight tape was a little off.. Shot better on the unknown?!?!?! How did you shoot


----------



## hdrat (Mar 7, 2009)

Not to bad on a 4 day set up, wish I could have shot my Affliction, it holds better. Know anybody that wants a 34 accomplice.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

MGF there are a couple of guys from Indiana that shoot the ProAm tour in Traditional from Indiana. They might show up.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Lots of fun again tonight. We are look forward to Sunday evenings group also.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

As soon as I see the results, I will post them here. 
Thank-you, fish


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

We had a blast! Thanks for working on my wife's bow Fish!! She loves it even more now.....LOL


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

rdraper_3 said:


> We had a blast! Thanks for working on my wife's bow Fish!! She loves it even more now.....LOL


Ray, you are quite welcome. Now if you could talk her into using a shorter release (like you do) she would be shooting even better. :secret:


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Are the scores going to be posted somewhere else too or just on here?


----------



## bfelver (May 13, 2012)

Bet they will post them on there web page


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

March 15-17 ASA Indiana State Qualifier (Indoors) Results

Open Pro
1st Gary Studt 310/10 $10

Semi-Pro 
1st Bob Baird 303/10 $10

Open B
1st Dan Perdeu 324/14 $66.67
2nd Nate Whitacre	320/14 $33.33
3rd Jason Ewell 316/11
4th Tom Martinez 310/8
5th Matt Roman 306/7
6th Brody Solmos 295/6
7th Latt Babeoce 295/4
8th Nathan Meshberger	294/4
9th Abe Haines 293/11
10th Kevin Knape 273/4

Open C
1st Alan Cunningham	265/3 $10

Senior Open
1st Doug Hill 292/5 $10

Hunter
1st Paul Davis 318/14 $75.00
2nd Adam Smart 318/10 $50.00
3rd Michaeh Banicki	316/12 $25.00
4th Bryan Chaney 312/10
5th Tony Maddix 308/7
6th Chad Crain 304/6
7th Josh Porter 298/4
8th Brent Cline 295/7
9th Fred Hathaway	293/5
10th Jeff Hartle 290/2
11th Chad Crain Jr.	288/8
12th Shawn McFarland	277/4
13th Johnny Smith	276/2
14th Alan Cunningham Jr.	266/3
15th Cody Doner 257/0

Outlaw
1st Tim Doner 312/10 $40
2nd Doug Clapp 302/5
3rd Ray Draper 286/2
4th Joe Hayes 275/3

Traditional
1st Dan Haire 260/4 $10

Women’s Open A
1st April Williams 300/8 $10

Women’s Open B
1st Kayla Whitacre	310/8 $10

Women’s Hunter
1st Angi Hathaway	292/5 $30
2nd Shelly Banson 278/3 
3rd Barb Shoudel 274/0

Junior Eagle Open
1st Wyatt Studt 139/2 Youth class no pay out


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

IBO Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge Leg 3

Hosted By

Bass And Bucks Inc.

5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike

Wabash, Indiana 46992

(260)569-1853

www.bassandbucks.com


[email protected]

March 22-24 2013

IBO World Qualifier

You can still shoot in this event if you did not attend the other legs

Must call for shoot times

30 Rinehart Targets

Results will be posted on www.bassandbucks.com

Entry Fee Adults $30, Youth $20, Cub $15

We will be awarding plaques for our leg to:

1st place in each class,

2nd place in each class with 6 or more shooters

3rd place in each class with 11 or more shooters


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Still have a few openings for this week-ends shoot. 
Phone for (260) 569-1853 during business hours for availability.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853

www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]


March 22-24 IBO Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge 3rd leg *must call for shoot time*
30 Rinehart Targets
$30 Entry
[/QUOTE]

Friday March 22, 2013
7:00 pm..........9 openings available

Saturday March 23, 2013
9:00 am..........5 openings available
1:00 pm..........FULL
5:00 pm..........4 openings available

Sunday March 24, 2013
9:00 am..........8 openings available
1:00 pm..........2 openings available


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Second day of shoot is almost done. One more day to go. Still have some open slots...

9:00 am shoot has 3 openings
1:00 pm shoot has 1 opening


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853

www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]


March 22-24 IBO Hoosier Indoor 3D Challenge 3rd leg / Scores:


HC	
Braedan Thomason	315	17
Curtis Wright	314	20
Brent Cline	312	16
Paul Wade Davis	311	15
Joe Cyrus	310	17
Shawn McFarland	310	16
Adam Smart	310	16
Dave Serie	310	16
Ruan Trouw	308	14
Ron Smithson	308	14
Jeff Kyger	306	15
Abe Haines	306	14
Fredrick Hathaway	306	14
Tim Doner	305	16
Nathan Meshberger	304	14
Brady Synesael	304	12
Dakotah Hackworth	302	14
Johnny Smith	302	12
Matt Morgan	301	15
Michael Cates	301	12
Justin Nixon	300	9
Michael Stark	299	13
Robert Garfield	299	11
Warren Custer	299	9
Frank Eberle	294	15
Allen Sills	293	12
Jay Brainard	292	9
Carl Zehr	289	9
Victor Garcia	288	12
Ty Martin	288	7
Jeremy Davis	282	6
Randy Ballinger	281	4
Sean Roach	242	1

AHC	
Dale Burton	324	26
Scott Harris	319	19
Michael Barnett	308	16
Chris Duerk	307	17
Shaun Hintin	303	14
John Boyer	295	15

MHC	
Donald Lane	306	12
Don Kriegel	299	11
Jerry Cauley	298	8
Kenneth Purk	292	9
Scott Daugherty	291	10

HF	
Robert Franks	291	11
Michael Gustafson	290	9

MCBH	
Steve Lincoln	282	12
Rodney Johnson	277	8
Thomas Trimble	274	9

SHC	
Bruce Zoschnick	319	21
Michael Banicki	306	13
Eddie Cansler	303	18
Kerry Synesael	301	12
Randal Smithson	298	10
Dan Humes	287	7
Randall Smith	283	11
Terry Griffin	274	7
Harry Keeran	269	3

FHC	
Eileen Humes	318	22
Jana Cates	311	13
Jacqueline Cansler	306	15
Tressa Boyer	296	9
Liane Gower	286	15
Shelly Benson	283	8
Angela Hathaway	283	5

FBO	
Jenny Robinson	300	10
Rachael Reed	252	2

MBO	
Nate Whitacre	313	15
Dustin McEvoy	304	12
Rick Doering	303	11
Michael Hulburt	300	11
Gary Zimmerman	299	9
Ray Aisenbrey	298	11
Brent Houser	285	9
Robby Robinson	280	8
Bryan Felver	276	5
Tyler Grimm	273	4
Butch Johnson	267	6

FBR	
Laci Thompson	216	4

MBR	
Nathan Heyerly	296	14
Travis Johnson	293	8
Jong Park	290	14
Josh Stewart	281	6
Matt Witt	277	6

MSR	
Paul Kimmel	304	12
Michael Lambert	287	9
Greg Combs	284	7
Damian Kline	255	4

SPM	
Ryan Combs	311	16
Steven Bade	290	13
Dwayne Whitaker	260	6

TRAD	
John Fort	284	9
Neil Hurd	233	2

LB	
John Burnette	230	4

YMR 15-17
Dustin Kline	318	20
Parker Duerk	311	17
Chase Pranger	309	15

YH	
Conner Dame	307	14
Dylan Whitaker	296	14

FY	
Brandie Roberts	318	23
Jessie Dietz	295	13

Cub	
Dane Johnson	318	20
Colston Wilson	277	7
Jake Kaufman	244	6
Alex Pranger	239	11
Breana DeCauwer	50	0


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for getting the scores up so fast. Great job on the whole weekend. Great place to shoot


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

nickel shooter5 said:


> Thanks for getting the scores up so fast. Great job on the whole weekend. Great place to shoot


Considering we "close at 6 during the week, and 5 on week-ends" yet were working till 11:30 Friday evening, 9:30 Saturday evening, and just now for Sunday...
As a patron who just left our pro-shop in last 1/2 hour stated; "you guys don't work part time do you?!?" :icon_salut: LOL


----------



## ahcnc (Nov 2, 2009)

Congrats to Dale Burton on a big AHC score!!!!! Nice to have ya on the team!!!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

A.W.O. Archery World Organization Rules and Regulations
Two Man Team Shoot
Money Class Non Money Class
$60 per team $30 per team

1. YOUTH CLASS: 
Ages 17 and under. Yellow stake. Approx. 35 yard max. Age will be determined by Jan 1st so if they are 
17 years old Jan 1st they can shoot youth class for the rest of the calendar year. Max of 60# bow weight.

2. HUNTER CLASS:
Red stake. Approx. 40 yard max. Fixed pins. A slider sight may be used but must be locked in position. 12” sphere for stab must have one point of attachment. Screw in field points. Max of 80# bow weight.

3. OPEN CLASS:
Blue stake. Approx. 45 yard max. Shoot what you bring. Fixed or movable pins. No limit on stabs. Max of 80# bow weight.

4. SENIOR CLASS:
Ages 60 and older. Hunter equipment. Yellow stake. Approx. 35 yard max. Open equipment. Red stake. Approx. 40 yard max.

5. TEAMS:
Any two people can be on the same team regardless of equipment, class, or age. You still shoot your own stakes and you can talk yardage with your partner but cannot use range finders. The team can decide who shoots first. Teams must take turns shooting first on every other target.

6. SCORING:
Scoring is 11, 10, 8, 5. The 13 is in play all the time but you must call it. If you call the 13 the scoring is 13, 0, -5. The 13 is where the 14 ring is, the vitals are scored as 0, and body is scored as -5. If you do not call the 13 and hit it, it will be scored as an 8. You must be touching the inside of the line of the higher scoring ring to count the higher score.

7. RECURVE SHOOTERS:
Any style of long bow, recurve. Yellow stake. Approx. 35 yard max. Any style of stick and string will be in this class.

8. SPEED LIMITS:
If you cannot reach 290 fps at five grams per inch than you can go under five grains per inch but not exceed the speed of 290 fps. Other than that there is NO SPEED LIMIT.

9. CROSS BOWS:
Blue stake. Approx. 45 yard max. May not use any type of shooting stick or anything other than your arms to hold crossbow to shoot it.

Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

A.W.O.

INDIANA 2 MAN TEAM
SHOOT OUT
April 13&14 Bass and Bucks 
April 27&28 Screaming Eagles
May 4&5 Ouabache Archers
May 11&12 Cree Lake
Money Class: $60.00 per team, we will take the three highest scores out of four, you must shoot at least three shoots in the money class to win money pay outs. If there is at least five teams there will be a $100.00 pay out for the first place team. We will pay out top three teams for the overall. If we have more than twenty-one teams or more in the money class we will pay out top five teams
$30.00 per team to shoot for fun. This does not payout any money or trophies.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

How are your ranging skills???

Bass and Bucks has their outdoor 3-D course set with 30 McKenzie targets for only $10.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

bassandbucks.com said:


> How are your ranging skills???
> 
> Bass and Bucks has their outdoor 3-D course set with 30 McKenzie targets for only $10.


Sweet. and the weather is going to be nice this weekend.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

1 week to go for the A.W.O. Indiana Shoot Out! !!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853

www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]


April 13-14 A.W.O. 3D Archery Shoot Leg 1
30 McKenzie Targets
$60 Entry per two man team

May 4-5 ASA Indiana State Qualifier *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry

May 11 Kicking Bear Adventure Day more info at www.kickingbear.org

May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry

June 8 Shoot For a Cause
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

The A.W.O. Registration is 8am-1pm Saturday & Sunday


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

baird794 said:


> The A.W.O. Registration is 8am-1pm Saturday & Sunday


Thank-you for the update.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853

www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]


April 13-14 A.W.O. 3D Archery Shoot Leg 1
30 McKenzie Targets
$60 Entry per two man team

Registration starts at 8 am and ends at 1 pm


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Range opens at 8 am...see you in a few hours.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks josh, chris, and the rest of the crew for setting a great coarse. New lanes and some great shots. 
Thanks again,
bob baird


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Today is a "bluebird" day to join us for the outdoor AWO shoot.


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

A.W.O. Bass and Bucks 2 Man Team Shoot Out 

Teams	Scores	Total 13's 
Combs/Heyerly	334	10 

Perdieu/Ewell	334	8 

Baird/Terry	331	7 

Babcock/Spangle	327	6 

Harris/Lane	327	6 

Hackworth/Smart	325	6 

Studt/Whitacre	325	9 

Zimmerman/Lambert	323	4 

McEvoy/Walthour	322	4 

Johnson/Dame	320	6 

Whitacre/DeHaven	320	5 

Morgan/Name	309	5 

Doering/Witt	308	3 

T-Doner/C-Doner	300	2 

Williams/Dabkowski	299	2 

Haferkamp/Dabkowski	296	1 

Pranger/Doerk	283	6 

F-Hathaway/A-Hathaway	279	2


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

bump


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 4-5 ASA Indiana State Qualifier 
*must call for shoot time*
Shot Gun Start @ 8 am and 1 pm each day
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry
Cash Payback to Adult classes as defined by ASA Standards
Plaques will also be awarded as defined by ASA Standards


May 11 Kicking Bear Adventure Day more info at www.kickingbear.org

May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry

June 8 Shoot For a Cause
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 4-5 ASA Indiana State Qualifier 
*must call for shoot time*
Shot Gun Start @ 8 am and 12 pm each day
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry
Cash Payback to Adult classes as defined by ASA Standards
Plaques will also be awarded as defined by ASA Standards

Corrected time for SHOT GUN START: 8 am & 12 pm.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 4-5 ASA Indiana State Qualifier 
*must call for shoot time*
Shot Gun Start @ 8 am and 12 pm each day
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry
Cash Payback to Adult classes as defined by ASA Standards
Plaques will also be awarded as defined by ASA Standards

Corrected time for SHOT GUN START: 8 am & 12 pm.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you phoned in to sign up??? Less than a week away!!!


2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 4-5 ASA Indiana State Qualifier 
*must call for shoot time*
Shot Gun Start @ 8 am and 1 pm each day
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry
Cash Payback to Adult classes as defined by ASA Standards
Plaques will also be awarded as defined by ASA Standards


May 11 Kicking Bear Adventure Day more info at www.kickingbear.org

May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry

June 8 Shoot For a Cause
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you phoned in to sign up??? Less than a week away!!!


2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 4-5 ASA Indiana State Qualifier 
*must call for shoot time*
Shot Gun Start @ 8 am and 1 pm each day
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry
Cash Payback to Adult classes as defined by ASA Standards
Plaques will also be awarded as defined by ASA Standards


May 11 Kicking Bear Adventure Day more info at www.kickingbear.org

May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

New shooting lanes cut, less walking / more shooting!!!:shade:


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Have you phoned in to sign up??? Less than a week away!!!


2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 4-5 ASA Indiana State Qualifier 
*must call for shoot time*
Shot Gun Start @ 8 am and 1 pm each day
30 McKenzie Targets
$20 Entry
Cash Payback to Adult classes as defined by ASA Standards
Plaques will also be awarded as defined by ASA Standards


May 11 Kicking Bear Adventure Day more info at www.kickingbear.org

May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I will be calling y'all tomorrow for my shooting time Fish, hoping there is room for the morning time. Sorry I didn't call sooner bud, its been a crazy month man.
Its going to be a BUSY weekend for me, shooting there Saturday then down to Muncie for the International Round at Jay Co. archers Club.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

BearArcher1980 said:


> I will be calling y'all tomorrow for my shooting time Fish, hoping there is room for the morning time. Sorry I didn't call sooner bud, its been a crazy month man.
> Its going to be a BUSY weekend for me, shooting there Saturday then down to Muncie for the International Round at Jay Co. archers Club.


David, sorry I missed your call today. There is room for more shooters. Look forward to seeing you again. fish


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I want to say Thank you to Josh, Fish and the crew at Bass and Bucks for all their hard work in hosting the ASA qualifier this weekend.
Thank you to our ASA Indiana State reps for putting on this shoot for us!!!
Good people, great weather, awesome course, arrows flying, perfect day!!!
I look forward to shooting more up there and I am proud to help represent such a great staff and pro shop like Bass and Bucks. Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

*ASA Indiana State Qualifier, May 4 & 5*



BearArcher1980 said:


> I want to say Thank you to Josh, Fish and the crew at Bass and Bucks for all their hard work in hosting the ASA qualifier this weekend.
> Thank you to our ASA Indiana State reps for putting on this shoot for us!!!
> Good people, great weather, awesome course, arrows flying, perfect day!!!
> I look forward to shooting more up there and I am proud to help represent such a great staff and pro shop like Bass and Bucks. Thanks guys!!!!


David, it was good to see you again. When will you be moving back into our area???
Why we do appreciate your kind words. It was good to be able to enjoy the sunshine and fresh air with shooters today on the course. Josh gave me an order...and I was more then eager to oblige. :shade: fish

If you show up at either 8am or 12 pm...Sunday; you will be allowed to shoot to qualify; as shop was closed after 5pm today. (not able to take phone calls).
If you want to shoot just for fun...show up anytime; and work in when able. 
FYI: sunshine and pleasant weather is what we are expecting. Thank-you, fish


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

*The Results are in...*

Thank you to all the shooters that came out to make this a great shoot!

ASA Indiana State Qualifier Outdoors 2013	

Class Place Name Score Award
Semi Pro	
1st	Todd Hall 277/0 $10 +Plaque

Open A	
1st	Dustin Mc Evoy 275/4 $20 +Plaque
2nd	Hunter Johnstone 274/4	

Open B	
1st	Nate Whitacre 299/9 $40 +Plaque
2nd	Matt Roman 292/3	
3rd	Tom Martinez 282/7	
4th	Jeremy Pires 255/1	

Open C	
1st	Chad Crain 288/2 $20 +Plaque
2nd	Alan Cunningham 265/5	

Unlimited	
1st	Greg Simpson 282/0 $30 +Plaque
2nd	Brent Cline 277/6	
3rd	Ken Mc Cartney 238/2	

Men's Know 45	
1st	Bruce Thompson	310/10 $20 +Plaque
2nd	Dave Jones 286/3	

Senior Open	
1st	Joey Girvin 292/9 $20 +Plaque
2nd	Mike Lambert	270/2	

OutLaw	
1st	Joe Crites 277/1 $40 +Plaque
2nd	Kerry Synesael	274/7 $20 +Plaque
3rd	Shawn McFarland	274/2	
4th	Tim Doner 264/3	
5th	Chase Simpson	259/3	
6th	Randy Smith	248/2	

Hunter	
1st	Braedan Thomason	295/8 $53.33 +Plaque
2nd	Josh Porter 288/6 $26.67 +Plaque
3rd	Bryan Chaney 285/6	
4th	Phil Yarnelle 272/2	
5th	Fred Hathaway 267/2	
6th	Matthew Witt 264/3	
7th	Frank Eberle 262/1	
8th	Cody Doner 218/0	

Bow Novice	
1st	Chris Duerk 299/8 $40 +Plaque
2nd	Steve Finney 294/2	
3rd	Scott Prather 291/7	
4th	Nathan Balay 287/4	

Women's Pro	
1st	Melissa Hall 258/2 $10 +Plaque

Women's Open A	
1st	April Williams	259/1 $10 +Plaque

Women's Open B	
1st	Kayla Whitacre	292/5 $20 +Plaque
2nd	Cindy Pires 290/6	

Women's Known 40	
1st	Jodi Hicks	261/1 $10 +Plaque

Women's Hunter	
1st	Kim McCartney	286/3 $40 +Plaque
2nd	Angi Hathaway	261/1	
3rd	Tammy Sommer	257/2	
4th	Barb Shoudel	220/1	

Young Adult 
1st	Caleb Sorrells	290/7 Plaque 
2nd	Parker Duerk	269/1 Plaque 

Jr. Eagle	
1st	Ian Deeter 203/1 Plaque 
2nd	Owen Dunnavant 85/0 Plaque


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Congratulations to Kim McCartney! In Womens Hunter. She is new to the sport and comes thru with an impressive win! Nice Job!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 11 Kicking Bear Adventure Day 
more info at www.kickingbear.org
Registration opens at 8 am at Star Lodge Learning Center. 
Come for an hour, or stay all day.
This is for kids of all ages for Adventure Day, with nationally renowned bowhunter Ray Howell.
Kicking Bear is a mission-driven mentoring program that introduces kids to archery, and other activities in the great outdoors, and is a great opportunity to experience new things and meet new friends!


May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry

June 8 Shoot For a Cause
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 11 Kicking Bear Adventure Day 
more info at www.kickingbear.org
Registration opens at 8 am at Star Lodge Learning Center. 
Come for an hour, or stay all day.
This is for kids of all ages for Adventure Day, with nationally renowned bowhunter Ray Howell.
Kicking Bear is a mission-driven mentoring program that introduces kids to archery, and other activities in the great outdoors, and is a great opportunity to experience new things and meet new friends!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

We have outdoor range set so you can stop by and practice on your way to Bedford, IN

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 11 Kicking Bear Adventure Day 
more info at www.kickingbear.org
Registration opens at 8 am at Star Lodge Learning Center. Come for an hour, or stay all day.
This is for kids of all ages for Adventure Day, with nationally renowned bowhunter Ray Howell.
Kicking Bear is a mission-driven mentoring program that introduces kids to archery, and other activities in the great outdoors, and is a great opportunity to experience new things and meet new friends!


May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry

June 8 Shoot For a Cause
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

We have outdoor range set so you can stop by and practice on your way to Bedford, IN

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 11 Kicking Bear Adventure Day 
more info at www.kickingbear.org
Registration opens at 8 am at Star Lodge Learning Center. Come for an hour, or stay all day.
This is for kids of all ages for Adventure Day, with nationally renowned bowhunter Ray Howell.
Kicking Bear is a mission-driven mentoring program that introduces kids to archery, and other activities in the great outdoors, and is a great opportunity to experience new things and meet new friends!

Archery Tag
Bounce House
Camping 101
Frisbee Croquet
Pellet & BB Gun Skills
Primitive Life Style
3-D Archery
and many other activities are underway for today. 
Come for the day, or part of the day...look forward to seeing everyone having a wonderful time.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

We have outdoor range set so you can stop by and practice on your way to Bedford, IN


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

We have outdoor range set so you can stop by and practice on your way to Bedford, IN

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 11 Kicking Bear Adventure Day 
more info at www.kickingbear.org

We had 135 young people in attendance on Saturday who had a wonderful time with many smiles, much laughter, and lots of fun activities.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

We have outdoor range set so you can stop by and practice on your way to Bedford, IN

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry

June 8 Shoot For a Cause
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Looking forward to the IBO state shoot!!!
Can't wait to see you guys again!!!
Do I need to call and register for this shoot?


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry

June 8 Shoot For a Cause
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry

June 8 Shoot For a Cause
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

*Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and Monday:*

_Course is set, open, and ready to start the IBO Indiana State Shoot today_

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

_Monday 8-5pm will be last day to hit the foam for the IBO Indiana State Shoot _

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

May 25-27 IBO Indiana State
40 Rinehart Targets
$25 Entry


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Class	Name	Score	X's
HC	
Scott Frazier	426	28
Robert Smothers	418	20
Todd Davis	415	19
Paul Davis	414	22
Danny Soliday	411	19
Brian Hite	411	15
Leonard Combs	405	18
Braedan Thomason	402	17
Matt Morgan	401	14
Tim Doner	399	12
Nathan Meshberger	398	17
Ruan Trouw	395	17
Bryan Chaney	395	16
Charles Zielke	388	11
Frank Eberle	387	13
Timothy Morrison	386	12
Ron Smithson	384	13
Shawn Spoll	382	8
Carl Zehr	375	12
Johnny Smith	375	10
Dustin Call	373	9
Jeff Kyger	370	7
Scott Blakenship	365	6
Joshua Porter	364	7
Cody Doner	361	7
Michael Walton	359	8
Allen Sills	351	4
Sean Roach	318	2


AHC	
Zachary Mull	416	20
Keith Duerstock	408	16
James Richter	407	16
Billy Burress	406	21
William Wright Jr	403	15
Kevin Marsh	401	15
Doug Clapp	387	10
Gregory Richter	380	12
James Brock	379	9
Paul Anthony	351	5


SHC	
Jon Mull	413	19
Steve Finney	407	19
Michael Banicki	403	15
Kerry Synesael	394	13
Bruce Zoschnick	390	13
Randal Smithson	390	11
Randy Smith	386	12
Aaron Klima	384	6
Joe Crites	382	11
Dan Humes	381	17
Dan Grider	372	8


MHC	
Donald Lane	365	8
Jerry Cauley	357	1


FHC	
Tasha Blodgett	402	19
Jana Cates	398	13
Eileen Humes	396	16
Tiffeny Synesael	360	9
Ashley Walton	360	6
Robyn Gossard	352	7
Liane Gower	352	7


MBO	
Jason Ewell	420	22
Dan Perdieu	409	21
Johnny Walthour	406	17
Eddie Heil	395	17
Jason Terry	394	9
Matthew Roman	392	13
Gary Zimmerman	389	13
Darren Niemeyer	386	13
Nate Whitacre	385	17
Rick Doering	383	18
Gary Cain	381	14
Ray Draper	379	13
Tom Martinez	371	10
John Braun	370	15
Tyler Grimm	365	9
Chad Crain	351	5
Bryan Felver	368	10
Michael Lambert	343	6
Jeremy Pires	321	5
Alan Cunningham	290	7


FBO	
Cindy Pires	363	13
Kayla Whitacre	347	4


MBR	
Robert Craig	408	10
Dale Burton	407	19
Jong Park	402	12
Andrian Nickelson	391	14
Jeff Riggins	390	8
Abe Haines	389	13
Michael Cates	360	3
Marvin Zizelman	347	7


MSR	
Robert Heltzel Jr	401	15
Douglas Hill	401	14
Jeff Mitchner	397	15
Paul Kimmel	392	11
Michael Gossard	390	16
Ken Bolen	385	10


MCU	
Jay Cottrill	394	18


MCBH	
Thomas Trimble	387	14
Steve Lincoln	379	10
Ric Gay	378	13
John Moreland III	343	5


PMR	
Joby Shaw	387	8


PRF	
Melissa Hall	330	3


TRD	
John Fort	320	4
James Roher	316	8
Paul Dienelt	280	5
James Compliment	264	4


YTRD
Colton Allen	176	0


HF	
William Couch	409	21

LB	
John Burnette	270	1


RU	
Joseph Roher	241	1


FY	
Brandie Roberts	410	14
Jessie Dietz	397	15
Morgan Blankenship	378	11


YMR 13-14
Anthony Jaroszewski	384	9
Quintin Richter	364	6


YMR 15-17	
Chase Pranger	361	6
Austin Fairchild	316	6


Cub	
Wyatt Burress	342	2
Alex Pranger	316	2
Gunnar Wright	285	5


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]
*
June 8 Shoot For a Cause*
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry
Lots of door prizes.
Special drawing for scaling a "fish". Details to follow soon.


July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]
*
3rd. Annual Shoot For a Cause* June 8, 2013
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry
Lots of door prizes.
Special drawing for scaling a "fish".

This year "fish" has arranged a very special drawing, The "Fish Chop"! 2 Winners will be drawn 1st ticket will get to decide how to cut his hair, anyway they want! 2nd ticket will get to decided how to cut his beard! Tickets will be $5 for 1 or $10 for 3 all proceeds will go to the National Breast Cancer Foundation! You can buy tickets now in the archery department, we will draw June 8th at the Shoot for a Cause you wont want to miss this!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]
*
3rd. Annual Shoot For a Cause* June 8, 2013
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry
Lots of door prizes.
Special drawing for scaling a "fish".

This year "fish" has arranged a very special drawing, The "Fish Chop"! 2 Winners will be drawn. 
1st ticket will get to decide how to cut "fish's" hair, anyway they want! 
2nd ticket will get to decided how to cut his beard! 
Tickets will be $5 for 1 or $10 for 3. 
All proceeds will go to the National Breast Cancer Foundation! You can buy tickets now in the archery department, we will draw June 8th at the Shoot for a Cause event. You wont want to miss this!
You do not need to be present to win. Winner will be contacted by T & A Adventures on Saturday.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]
*
June 8 Shoot For a Cause*
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry
Lots of door prizes.
Special drawing for scaling a "fish". Details to follow soon.


July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]
*
June 8 Shoot For a Cause*
40 Rinehart Targets
$20 Entry
Lots of door prizes.
Special drawing for scaling a "fish". Details on this facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/events/554265024616191/



July 6-7 Crossbow Expo and Elite Truck Event

July 20-21 ASA State *must call for shoot time*
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I want to say a big THANK YOU to the Bass and Bucks team, staff and family for another great shoot today!!!
The Shoot for a Cause Cancer shoot was a blast. The course was very challenging and really fun, very well laid out.
Thanks to everyone who showed up for the great cause and all the participants in the shoot.
Fish bro, you are a great man for what you did today. He cut all his hair off and donated it to locks of love!!! That was a great gesture and shows where your heart is man!!!
Thank you Josh and your staff for everything y'all do for the archery/hunting community in Indiana, it is greatly appreciated!!! We need more shops/ranges that go to the extent y'all do for our sport/hobby.
It was great to be out shooting a great course for a great cause!!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]
*
Third Annual Shoot For a Cause*

Special drawing for scaling a "fish". Details on this facebook page, results:
https://www.facebook.com/events/554265024616191/

Thank-you to all who came out to shoot and raise funds for a worthy cause.
BearArcher1980 had winning ticket for my haircut style. He is a class act. Thank-you, David.
Prayers go out to each and everyone who are in need of a cure.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]
*
Third Annual Shoot For a Cause*

Special drawing for scaling a "fish". Details on this facebook page, results:
https://www.facebook.com/events/554265024616191/

Thank-you to all who came out to shoot and raise funds for a worthy cause.
BearArcher1980 had winning ticket for my haircut style. He is a class act. Thank-you, David.
Prayers go out to each and everyone who are in need of a cure.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

That's my wife in the purple shirt getting ready to cut Fish's hair off. We had a blast there as usual and the course was great. Fish, I applaud you for what you did!! I will be back again next year for the 4th annual Shoot for a Cause shoot!!!!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

rdraper_3 said:


> That's my wife in the purple shirt getting ready to cut Fish's hair off. We had a blast there as usual and the course was great. Fish, I applaud you for what you did!! I will be back again next year for the 4th annual Shoot for a Cause shoot!!!!


Ray, I do appreciate you letting us know of your wife's talent. She was able to make my hair cut look professionally done; because it was. This was after everyone else took a lock of my hair to donate to Locks of Love. We all had a great time throughout the day; mixed with lots of laughter.
Thank-you everyone who came out to shoot, all the sponsors who donated door prizes, Bass and Bucks for allowing this on their property, and all the volunteers to make it all run smoothly.
A prayer goes out to all who have dealt with, are dealing with, or may know of someone who is...may we find a cure soon, may we have peace of GOD throughout until cure is found.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

bassandbucks.com said:


> Ray, I do appreciate you letting us know of your wife's talent. She was able to make my hair cut look professionally done; because it was. This was after everyone else took a lock of my hair to donate to Locks of Love. We all had a great time throughout the day; mixed with lots of laughter.
> Thank-you everyone who came out to shoot, all the sponsors who donated door prizes, Bass and Bucks for allowing this on their property, and all the volunteers to make it all run smoothly.
> A prayer goes out to all who have dealt with, are dealing with, or may know of someone who is...may we find a cure soon, may we have peace of GOD throughout until cure is found.




It was our pleasure Fish!! I have several family members currently battling cancer of one form or another and have lost several others to cancer, that's the reason behind my pink and white bow in case you didn't know.


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

rdraper_3 said:


> It was our pleasure Fish!! I have several family members currently battling cancer of one form or another and have lost several others to cancer, that's the reason behind my pink and white bow in case you didn't know.


I had heard the reason for your bow's coloring. Nice looking rig to remind all of a worthy cause.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo & Outdoors Shooting Event

July 20-21 ASA State 
(Shotgun Start 9:00 am each day)
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Bump for my guys at Bass and Bucks.
Best PRO shop in Indiana!!!!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

BearArcher1980 said:


> Bump for my guys at Bass and Bucks.
> Best PRO shop in Indiana!!!!



David, we do appreciate the bump and the kind words. If you are into Country music bands, fund raisers, bike ride, hog roast, Corn Hole contests, and lots of fun; stop by Saturday. 
Activities start Saturday forenoon, and will conclude at 11pm.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

That sounds like fun bro but I will be in Michigan this weekend for the Meijer State Games.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

BearArcher1980 said:


> That sounds like fun bro but I will be in Michigan this weekend for the Meijer State Games.


David, make a memory where you are. I will be getting some more sun on my "low profile" doo.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Bump for my guys at B&B.
I ended up 4th overall for my first ever FITA round.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

BearArcher1980 said:


> Bump for my guys at B&B.
> I ended up 4th overall for my first ever FITA round.


Great shooting David. Keep up the good shooting.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo & Outdoors Shooting Event

July 20-21 ASA State 
(Shotgun Start 9:00 am each day)
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

my son and I are planning on coming up and shooting some 3-d on the 4th with some of our friends.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

J Name said:


> my son and I are planning on coming up and shooting some 3-d on the 4th with some of our friends.


Joe, we look forward to seeing you again. 
We have 30 Rinehart targets set for outdoor shoot for only $10 per adult and $5 per youth 16 and under.
We will also be open regular hours on the 4th.
fish


----------



## hoosierredneck (May 10, 2010)

had a great shoot up there on the state ibo, any word when the plaques are going out. thanks


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

hoosierredneck said:


> had a great shoot up there on the state ibo, any word when the plaques are going out. thanks


Phone the shop and ask for "HELEN". She is in charge of the plaques. Thank-you, fish


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

Happy Independence Day :usa2:

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]

July 6-7 Crossbow Expo & Outdoors Shooting Event

July 20-21 ASA State 
(Shotgun Start 9:00 am each day)
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

August 16-18 Rinehart R-100 more info at www.r100.org


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Fish, Patti, myself and 2 of our friends will be there saturday morning to shoot. How's the haircut? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

rdraper_3 said:


> Fish, Patti, myself and 2 of our friends will be there saturday morning to shoot. How's the haircut?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


Ray, the course is set with 30 Rinehart targets for $10 / adult and 1/2 price for youth 16 and younger. 
The hair is growing...and so is the beard. I need to get back to my cover-up. LOL


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

2013 Bass And Bucks Archery Schedule
5000 W. Lot 1 Millcreek Pike Wabash, IN 46992
(260)569-1853
www.BassAndBucks.com [email protected]
July 6-7 Crossbow Expo & Outdoors Shooting Event

One day left to meet with factory representatives, try out various crossbows, and play on the gun range for free.
Outdoor 3-D range is set with 30 Rinehart targets for $10 per adult, and 15 yr. old or under is half price.
Open 1-5pm today.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

Great weekend at the shop!!!
Can't wait for the ASA State!!!
It feels like home being up there with y'all.
Thank you for everything y'all do for the archery/firearms/hunting industry here in Indiana!!!
Me and my family send our love and prayers for the B&B family!!!
Thank you Fish for the entertainment this weekend!!!


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

There are 27 various classes for shooters in ASA. If you have any questions, I will work at getting information posted later.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

For detailed inquires on Indiana ASA Federation; please go to this facebook page. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/170293459681388/

There are 27 various shooter classes. (something for everyone)

Thank-you, fish


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

July 20-21 ASA State 
(Shotgun Start 9:00 am each day)
30 McKenzie Targets
$30 Entry

For detailed inquires on Indiana ASA Federation; please go to this facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/170293459681388/

Thank-you, fish


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

from what I have been told by shooters...they really enjoyed the course.


----------



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

I had fun.


bassandbucks.com said:


> from what I have been told by shooters...they really enjoyed the course.


----------



## BearArcher1980 (Apr 14, 2012)

I want to thank the crew at Bass and Bucks for another great tournament this weekend!!!
The course was well laid out, very challenging and fun to shoot.
Also want to thank everyone who came out to join us!!! Had an awesome turnout!!!
Thank you to Joey and April our Indiana ASA State reps for putting on the great tournament.
Had the biggest turnout yet for the ASA State 3D this year!!!
Best shop in Indiana hands down!!!


----------



## baird794 (Dec 2, 2006)

It was a GREAT COARSE and I had a Great time (like always at bass and bucks). I think i am really liking the shoot time and the layout of the ASA. THANK YOU BASS AND BUCKS for holding the ASA State Championship and I hope the will bring a couple shoots north. A THANK YOU to Joey Girvin and April Williams for a Great shoot.
Thanks,
Bob Baird


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Bass and Bucks, Joey and April for all the hard work you all have done and will do. You guys rain a great shoot! If you keep working it the way you are, you will have great success at getting Indiana as a great state to shoot ASA in. 

The numbers didn't suprise me. Archers are looking for well ran tournament style shoots. Keep it up and it will grow a lot more.


----------



## bassandbucks.com (Nov 21, 2011)

*ASA Indiana State Results for 2013*

First off we would like to thank all the shooters that came out to make this a great event. We where very pleased with the turn out with 64 shooters choosing to compete in the state championship. We also had 16 fun shooters for a total of 80 shooters giving the ASA format a try for the weekend. With this being our first ASA State Championship that Bass And Bucks has hosted it is a great place to continue growing ASA in Indiana. We are very thankful for the help that Joey and April gave up this year preparing for and running the shoots. There are clubs in Indiana already signing up to host qualifiers for next year and we look forward to working with those clubs to continue to grow the ASA and archery as a whole. Thanks again to all the shooters that came out and we hope to see all of you August 16-18 for the Rinehart R-100 here at Bass And Bucks. Scores and pay outs are below.....

Class	
Name Score	X	Pay Out

Outlaw	
Bruce Zoschnick	293	5	$70 
Joe Crites 292	3	$35 
Shawn McFarland	290	10	
Tim Doner 281	5	
Randy Smith	273	2	
Michael Stark	269	2	
Jerry Cauley	260	2	

All Pro Class	
Gary Studt 320	12	
Melissa Hall 264	3	

Men's Known 45	
Bruce Thompson	318	14	$60 
Alex Tait 318	11	$30 
Jesse Starks	310	10	
Michael Banicki	301	6	
David Jones 300	7	
Bo A Davis 275	4	

Open A	
Kody Gregg 308	8	$75 
Hunter Johnstone	287	6	
Gary Zimmerman	284	3	
Dwayne Whitaker	281	6	
Robert Hamilton	262	2	

Open B	
Dan Perdieu 322	15	$80 
Jason Ewell 310	11	$40 
Johnny Walthour	308	9	
Jason Terry 308	7	
Paul Greene 306 9	
Matt Roman 302	5	
Nate Whitacre	301	8	
Dustin McEvoy	294	4	

Open C 
Chad W Crain	304	5	$30 
Alan Cunningham	264	1	

Unlimited	
Kenneth McCartney	247	2	$15 

Hunter	
James Goble	296	3	$60 
Adam Smart	291	5	
Brent Hoover	289	6	
Brent Cline 286	6	

Bow Novice	
Steve Finney 308	9	$60 
Nathan Balay	299	8	
Chris Duerk 298	8	
Scott Prather	296	6	

Jr Eagle (6-8)	
Ian Deeter 211	1	

Semi-Pro	
Jason Hale 285	5	$45 
Bob Baird 283	2	
Todd Hall 277	1	

Sr Open (50+)	
Doug Hill 296	5	$60 
Joey Girvin 290	7	
Mike Lambert	282	4	
Richard Fogler	268	4	

Super Sr (60+)	
Gregory Baird	279	2	$30 
Tom Trimble	266	3	

Sr Masters (68+)	
Charles Roche	259	1	$15 

Womens Open A	
April Williams	286	3	$30 
Cindy Pires 280	3	

Womens Open B	
Kayla Whitacre	293	5	$15 

Womens Hunter	
Tammy Sommer	279	4	$45 
Kim McCartney	265	1	
Misty Sellers	227	2	

Womens Known 40 
Jodi Hicks 285	4	$15 

Young Adult Pins (15-18)	
Dylan Whitaker	242	1	$30 
Casey Adams Jr	215	0	

Young Adult (15-18)	
Caleb Sorrells	302	7	$45 
Parker Duerk	283	3	
Chase Pranger	281	5	

Youth Boys (13-14)	
Anthony Jaroszewski	306	8	$15 

Youth Girls (13-14)	
Cheyenne Gregg	308	8	$15


----------

